# TTRS - Mod Thread



## bhavin85 (Sep 20, 2013)

Hey guys

Figured its probably about time I put a mod thread up...ive had my TTRS for over 2.5 years now and loved every minute of ownership...however late last year I was starting to get little bored of the car in standard form. So I started picking up a few bits and pieces to change the look and drivability and as most of you know once you get onto the slippery modding slope there is no return!

so heres the car as I brought here a 2011 Audi TTRS finished in Suzuka Grey










The first thing I did was remove the front plate and stick it in the dashboard...seems like such a crime to hide the huge grill!

I then wrapped the lower front lip black as that also made the car look more aggressive up front









Wheels were next on the list, having read plenty of threads about sizes and offsets that would work I went for a set of 19x9.5 ET 45 wheels which in theory is the lowest offset that would work with that width wheel. Anyway wheels arrive...happy days...attempt to test fit and they won't clear the front brakes...the RS brakes are huge so I can't say I was overly surprised. Worked out to run the wheel, due to the concave style I would need to add another 7mm spacer...so those went up for sale and were gone shortly after...shame as the bronze colour worked very wheel with the white.

















So following the fail wheel attempt I figured it would be good to lower the car little so I could live with the 18's for a while until I can find a good set of wheels that work! So brought a set of H&R lowering springs...they sat in the garage for a month o so









I then however found myself looking at coilers so one thing lead to another and I had brought myself a set of KW V3's :roll:









Also managed to get my self a set of Genuine TT fitment RS6 segment wheels (one of my fav wheels) so they went one at the same time as the coilovers








[/URL]

The car was now pretty much ready for a trip out to Switzerland with a few friends! it held its own the whole journey up against some pretty stiff competition (Rs4 , E63 and M5) around the mountain roads.
















The rear diffuser was next on the list...carbon naturally was first choice. Managed to source an MTM rear diffuser for a very decent price so that came and went straight on









Also managed to source a batch of Carbon Fuel Doors so that is waiting to go onto the car









Finally also found a set of wheels...they were hard to get hold of but went for a set of BBS LM 19x8.5 ET32 wrapped in 225/40/19 Continental ContactSport 6. Wheels went straight off to Voodoo Motorsport for a full rebuild and hand polished lips along with gold centres.































So thats pretty much the car as it stands at the moment, here is a pic of the parts waiting i the garage to go on


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

Looks great bhav.

I think i passed you the other weekend.... Sadly was in the family tank not my TT.

Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


----------



## bhavin85 (Sep 20, 2013)

Thanks mate if your around this weekend pop down would be good to catch up


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Looking good, love the wheels...post up a pic of the new diffuser when you get chance ;-)
Thinking of gloss black on the tail pipe trims ?


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Templar said:


> Looking good, love the wheels...post up a pic of the new diffuser when you get chance ;-)


He did - I have the same diffuser. 

A batch of fuel doors . . . . . ?


----------



## arpuc (Jun 14, 2014)

be good to see a pic of the fuel door when fitted.


----------



## s_robinson91 (Jun 9, 2012)

Looks stunning! Great work.


----------



## [KRAFTIG] (Nov 7, 2010)

Nice! Where did you get the mirrors?


----------



## BlueMagic (Feb 14, 2015)

I love it.

I have the same coilovers on my car but with matching ARBs.

Love the wheels.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

brittan said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> > Looking good, love the wheels...post up a pic of the new diffuser when you get chance ;-)
> ...


I didn't look close enough ..


----------



## bhavin85 (Sep 20, 2013)

Templar said:


> Looking good, love the wheels...post up a pic of the new diffuser when you get chance ;-)
> Thinking of gloss black on the tail pipe trims ?


I wanted to get my exhaust tips covers in carbon...sourcing a used set seems to be almost impossible andI refuse to pay 250 quid to Audi for some exhaust tips! I will keep mine polished for now until I find a set.

The lower wavey strip is being painted next month in body colour so the rear should look much cleaner



brittan said:


> A batch of fuel doors . . . . . ?


Yep got a batch of 10 CF fuel doors arriving early next month...they are normally listed on the TTRS Owners group page on fb


----------



## bhavin85 (Sep 20, 2013)

Osir Carbon Fiber Rear spoiler has just been shipped...should be a nice addition to the rear


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

bhavin85 said:


> brittan said:
> 
> 
> > A batch of fuel doors . . . . . ?
> ...


I'll keep an eye out for that. 8)


----------



## CityBoyAsh01 (Nov 10, 2015)

[KRAFTIG said:


> ":3630tt40]Nice! Where did you get the mirrors?


 I have a set for sale


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Something strange here...I tried a set of OE (BBS) split rims the other week and they didn't fit on the front. The back face of the spokes fouled on the brake caliper. Did you use spacers too if not how worn are you pads ?


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Templar said:


> Something strange here...I tried a set of OE (BBS) split rims the other week and they didn't fit on the front. The back face of the spokes fouled on the brake caliper. Did you use spacers too if not how worn are you pads ?


Jase, if your on about the above white car with the gold BBS, there an ET32


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

ReTTro fit said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> > Something strange here...I tried a set of OE (BBS) split rims the other week and they didn't fit on the front. The back face of the spokes fouled on the brake caliper. Did you use spacers too if not how worn are you pads ?
> ...


Right, got ya...just made me think for a month as the only way I'd got those wheels on mine if they were 52ET would be if my pads had worn down :wink: 
cheers for the info bud.


----------



## bhavin85 (Sep 20, 2013)

So small update...the Osir Rear Carbon spoiler has arrived and boy is it pretty! The plan is to get that fitted next weekend

Also have a set of decat pipes which will be on this weekend to give the car a nicer sound at WOT

The next project will be a custom Carbon Fiber front lip and step side skirts :twisted:


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

bhavin85 said:


> So small update...the Osir Rear Carbon spoiler has arrived and boy is it pretty! The plan is to get that fitted next weekend
> 
> Also have a set of decat pipes which will be on this weekend to give the car a nicer sound at WOT
> 
> The next project will be a custom Carbon Fiber front lip and step side skirts :twisted:


Where are you getting the lip and skirts from?


----------



## bhavin85 (Sep 20, 2013)

Jenny H said:


> Where are you getting the lip and skirts from?


They are custom made Jenny...once its done ill get some pics up....going to take a few months to get done though


----------



## bhavin85 (Sep 20, 2013)

Small update

Managed to get a full set of black badges for the rear..still waiting to get the carbon spoiler on before I decide if I want to keep them 









I quite like the rear without the TT badge and just the RS one there..might keep it this way










Carbon Rear spoiler which will be going on this weekend










The decats have now also been fitted...what a difference they make to the sound at WOT...get a few nice pops and bangs too :evil:


----------



## [KRAFTIG] (Nov 7, 2010)

What spoiler brand? Let me know how challenging it is to remove OEM? I'm thinking of doing the same. TIA!


----------



## bhavin85 (Sep 20, 2013)

[KRAFTIG said:


> ":1c69se8e]What spoiler brand? Let me know how challenging it is to remove OEM? I'm thinking of doing the same. TIA!


I went for Osir as they seem to have a decent rep


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

[KRAFTIG said:


> ":3r0w9gdl]What spoiler brand? Let me know how challenging it is to remove OEM? I'm thinking of doing the same. TIA!


The top deck of the OE spoiler is held in place with double sided tape as well as the usual screws...PITA to tease free I've been told.


----------



## Stormx (May 7, 2009)

bhavin85 said:


> Small update
> 
> Managed to get a full set of black badges for the rear..still waiting to get the carbon spoiler on before I decide if I want to keep them


Where did you purchase these from Bhavin ?

Thanks


----------



## bhavin85 (Sep 20, 2013)

Stormx said:


> Where did you purchase these from Bhavin ?
> 
> Thanks


Shoot me a pm if you want them as I think I will be debadging mine instead of going with the black set


----------



## bhavin85 (Sep 20, 2013)

New seats have finally arrived for the car...I had the OEM Sport seats (not the recaro wingbacks [smiley=bigcry.gif] ) which made the interior feel like it was missing something. So I managed to get my hands on a set of Recaro CS's. Hoping to get them in the car this weekend


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

Loving those mate!

Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

They look stunning 8)


----------



## Stormx (May 7, 2009)

bhavin85 said:


> New seats have finally arrived for the car...I had the OEM Sport seats (not the recaro wingbacks [smiley=bigcry.gif] ) which made the interior feel like it was missing something. So I managed to get my hands on a set of Recaro CS's. Hoping to get them in the car this weekend


Majorly envious. My biggest qualm with the RS is the seats - My 5 hour round trip the other day really took it's toll with the lack of support from the stock seats.

Where did you manage to pick these up ?


----------



## bhavin85 (Sep 20, 2013)

Thanks guys...the seats were up for sale locally so picked them up for a decent price

The beauty being they have the genuine recaro seat rails so they literllay bolt straight in with no modifications

Hopefully they provide a decent weight saving aswell


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Excellent purchase mate, bet you're chuffed :wink:

What exactly do you mean by the genuine recaro seat rails bolting straight in....golf/TT specific ?


----------



## bhavin85 (Sep 20, 2013)

Templar said:


> Excellent purchase mate, bet you're chuffed :wink:
> 
> What exactly do you mean by the genuine recaro seat rails bolting straight in....golf/TT specific ?


Yep the Recaro rails are very expensive...almost 500 quid for the pair!


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

That's a bonus then...quick them in and take some pics.

Have they got heaters and airbags , I've seen these are available ?


----------



## bhavin85 (Sep 20, 2013)

Templar said:


> That's a bonus then...quick them in and take some pics.
> 
> Have they got heaters and airbags , I've seen these are available ?


Yep they are heated and airbags can be fitted...I have however had a change of heart and switch te Recaro Clubsports out for a set of Recaro Wingbacks :roll:










The seats will go in for now but the plan is to eventually have them retrimmed to make them alittle more unique


----------



## bhavin85 (Sep 20, 2013)

A few updates on the car as it has come back from the body shop, the Osir Carbon Spoiler is on as are the Carbon wing mirrors.

I also had a few scratched sorted and the rear lower diffuser painted to be body coloured along with all emblems removed from the back and witness makes removed.










Also test fitted the new front lip(it isn't bolted in properly hence sagging in the middle)...thats going to need little more work before its perfect then off to the carbon guys to make perfect










I have been toying with the idea of adding an RS logo to my carbon fuel door...not sure which i pref...welcome to opinions (i know the R looks off I stuck it down without properly aligning it :roll: )










lastly a rolling shot :twisted: 









This weekend will be the new optics pack black grill...get the seats wired up and a full detail ahead of the Player Classic next weekend at Goodwood


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Lip looks like it'll be good. Not sure about the cap logo. If you're into to livery, then yeah, but I think it'll be smarter/cleaner without.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Looking good there mate..
Bit confused as to why you would want to remove the rear badging then consider an emblem on the fuel cap ?


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

I think the mk2 looks better with rear badges unlike the mk1.

Rear valance trim in body colour was one of my first additions to the car. Really frames the back end. Not keen on carbon on anything other than the mirrors.


----------



## bhavin85 (Sep 20, 2013)

Templar said:


> Looking good there mate..
> Bit confused as to why you would want to remove the rear badging then consider an emblem on the fuel cap ?


Cheers pal...I was just testing out the emblem on the fuel door to see how it looks tbh...they cost a few quid to draw up so thought it was worth a punt...I will be sticking an RS Badge on the back as I think the rear looks like its missing something



qooqiiu said:


> I think the mk2 looks better with rear badges unlike the mk1.
> 
> Rear valance trim in body colour was one of my first additions to the car. Really frames the back end. Not keen on carbon on anything other than the mirrors.


Agreed...black RS badge ordered...might leave the Audi Rings off though


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Interesting, it's only now I've got a MK2 that I'm entertaining the idea of debadging  The RS badge is reasonably large on the back.

Although looking at the pic above, it does look a little bare.

Previous owner put a TTOC badge on the right, if I keep the RS badge I might put a quattro badge to balance it out a bit.


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

I like it badge less, looks really mean especially in the night shot. I bet lots of people have no clue what sort of car it is.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Looks like you're running lots of negative camber on the front...is it down to the lowering or do you have adjustable top mounts ?


----------



## bhavin85 (Sep 20, 2013)

bhoy78 said:


> I like it badge less, looks really mean especially in the night shot. I bet lots of people have no clue what sort of car it is.


That is part of the fun...especially if you are partial to some traffic light grand prix! I do however think it looks alittle strange without the badge the more I look at it!



Templar said:


> Looks like you're running lots of negative camber on the front...is it down to the lowering or do you have adjustable top mounts ?


Its down to the lowering


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

What lowering kit you using mate...any rubbing issues ?


----------



## bhavin85 (Sep 20, 2013)

Templar said:


> What lowering kit you using mate...any rubbing issues ?


KW V3's...nope no issues at all...just had to cut out the arch tabs to accommodate the lower offset on the wheels...other than that...one of the best set of coilovers I have ever owned! well worth the money imo


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

I've got the V2's and can agree the ride is much improved. I do however think the spring rate on the rear springs are a little weak. I've ground down the rear tabs but the tyre also touches the liner.
Pottering around everything is OK but a bit of hard driving I hear it rubbing.


----------



## bhavin85 (Sep 20, 2013)

Templar said:


> I've got the V2's and can agree the ride is much improved. I do however think the spring rate on the rear springs are a little weak. I've ground down the rear tabs but the tyre also touches the liner.
> Pottering around everything is OK but a bit of hard driving I hear it rubbing.


What wheels are you running ? OEM ?

You should try the 034 Motorsport rear swrap bar its supposed to be a very good upgrade and might help mask the weaker spring rates at the rear

If i drive hard I do hear abit of rubbing but...I havent ground the tab back fully...on my list of things to do this weekend


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

bhavin85 said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> > I've got the V2's and can agree the ride is much improved. I do however think the spring rate on the rear springs are a little weak. I've ground down the rear tabs but the tyre also touches the liner.
> ...


...are these what you refer too ?
Might put a little more camber on the rears.

Wheels are 20X9 ET48, 
I've ground the tabs back (bumper to rear quarter joins) but not the black plastic noggins just fore of these


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

I have KW V3 DDC on my car and have rubbing issues at the back. I also fitted the 034 rear sway bar but it didn't help. I am on my 3rd set of replacement rear springs from KW !! 
The rubbing happens on big dips in the road at speed. I have ground off the tabs but I think it catches on the arch liners. 
It is better with the latest stiffer springs but still not right
Jenny


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Jenny H said:


> I have KW V3 DDC on my car and have rubbing issues at the back. I also fitted the 034 rear sway bar but it didn't help. I am on my 3rd set of replacement rear springs from KW !!
> The rubbing happens on big dips in the road at speed. I have ground off the tabs but I think it catches on the arch liners.
> It is better with the latest stiffer springs but still not right
> Jenny


The damping of the KW's are excellent but not 100% on the rear springs...might put OE rear springs back on and just use the dampers.


----------



## bhavin85 (Sep 20, 2013)

Jenny H said:


> I have KW V3 DDC on my car and have rubbing issues at the back. I also fitted the 034 rear sway bar but it didn't help. I am on my 3rd set of replacement rear springs from KW !!
> The rubbing happens on big dips in the road at speed. I have ground off the tabs but I think it catches on the arch liners.
> It is better with the latest stiffer springs but still not right
> Jenny


How low are you on the rear Jenny ?

Also what are the rear shocks set too...soft ?

I have noticed some rubbing on the right rear when I go around a corner flat out...it is rubbing on the arch liner as the whole tab has been removed


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

bhavin85 said:


> Jenny H said:
> 
> 
> > I have KW V3 DDC on my car and have rubbing issues at the back. I also fitted the 034 rear sway bar but it didn't help. I am on my 3rd set of replacement rear springs from KW !!
> ...


 Its not low at all :-( 
I have only 3 settings on mine. Comfort, sport and sport plus. It rubs on all settings. Pretty sure its the arch liner
Jenny


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Definitely touches the inner felt liner I've had the wheels off and checked..personally I think the spring rate needs increasing a touch and the spring lengthened. Currently have a 10mm overhang of the spring top hat over the adjuster thread.
I reckon the car sits 10-15mm lower than stock unladen with the adjusters set as I've just mentioned. 
Think the roadster is heavier than the coupe.


----------



## bhavin85 (Sep 20, 2013)

Black Optics Front Grill is finally on as are the gloss black rings and my Carbon Fiber TTRS badge

Also got the lip properly installed...will run it as is for a few weeks before it comes off for a CF mold










Next up will be the step lip side skirts...once those are on I think ill be done with the exterior :roll: then its time to work on getting more power into the old girl


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Looking sharp mate..very nice ;-)


----------



## Richings (Feb 18, 2014)

Any further updates on your car bhavin85 [smiley=gossip.gif] [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## bhavin85 (Sep 20, 2013)

A small update...the car hasnt changed too much over the last few months

Decided to give the car a full machine polish and layer on some show wax...8 hours of washing, claying and polishing on the hottest day of the year was probably not the best idea but the results were well worth the pain!



















I decided to take the car upto holland for MIVW with a few friends...great show and lot of very very special cars! well worth the trip




























While I was out there also managed to pick up a few new parts, a set of Carbon Fiber air ducts...these will help push more air into the brakes an should reduce the chances of warping my discs!










Also picked up a cage...the cage bolts into existing OEM mounting points...unsure on what colour to go for at the moment...i quite like the red as it really stands out!


----------



## RS-Tom (Mar 17, 2014)

Where did you get the black Audi rings from?


----------



## bhavin85 (Sep 20, 2013)

RS-Tom said:


> Where did you get the black Audi rings from?


had them painted...couldnt find any available on the open market


----------



## bhavin85 (Sep 20, 2013)

Not much progress on the car recently but did manage to finish these beauties off


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

How did you attach the carbon sleeves to the inner section ?


----------



## bhavin85 (Sep 20, 2013)

Templar said:


> How did you attach the carbon sleeves to the inner section ?


the carbon is rolled over the tip and there is a layer of epoxy futher into the tips so it looks like one single piece


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

bhavin85 said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> > How did you attach the carbon sleeves to the inner section ?
> ...


Nicely executed, well done and it will he interesting to see how well they last.


----------



## BLADERUNNER1000 (Aug 22, 2016)

Lovely looking car, this is giving me inspiration!


----------



## bhavin85 (Sep 20, 2013)

BLADERUNNER1000 said:


> Lovely looking car, this is giving me inspiration!


thanks


----------



## bhavin85 (Sep 20, 2013)

A few new parts finally arrived for the car as it hasn't changed much recently.

034 motorsport intake which is a work of art! was lucky to get the newer version which has the 034 branding on it

an 034 motorsport dogbone out which should help the vagueness on the gearstick

and finally a carbon fibre centre console, which I'm sure will be the kick start to all the rest of my trim getting the CF treatment :roll:


----------



## Space (Apr 24, 2014)

Where you bought it?


----------

